
Volumetric additive manufacturing via tomographic reconstruction - lainon
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2019/01/30/science.aau7114
======
rajnathani
An article [1] about this, describing the inspiration from CT scans for the
technique used here to 3D print, is pretty interesting. Below is a quote from
it:

"They were inspired by the 3-D imaging used to make CT scans. The medical
imaging technique rotates a scanner around a patient’s body and constructs a
3-D image from reflected X-rays. The new printing method does this in reverse.
The researchers developed software to turn a 3-D design into a light field
that’s projected into a rotating vat of photocurable materials."

[1]
[https://cen.acs.org/materials/3-d-printing/Speeding-3-D-prin...](https://cen.acs.org/materials/3-d-printing/Speeding-3-D-printing/97/i5)

